# Selected ListBox farbe



## Shooter2k (1. September 2005)

Hallo Forum, 
es geht um eine multiple Listbox.
Wenn ich in dieser Box was wähle, wird es standartmäßig in Blau dargestellt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Farbe mit CSS zu verändern ? 

Danke
gruß
henry


----------



## BSA (1. September 2005)

Öhm sorry, aber was meinst du mit einer multiple Listbox? Soll das ne Dropdownliste sein?

Wenn ja dann kannst du das ganze doch ganz normal formatieren, also so:


```
select {
    background-color:#00ff00;
}
```


----------



## Shooter2k (1. September 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort nur leider geht es nicht. Mit Select wird nur der Hintergrund des gesamten Dropdownmenüs verändern, nicht aber die "selected" Farbe im Dropdownmenü.

Hier ein scn damit du genau weist was ich meine :

Bild hier klicken 

Danke
gruß
henry


----------



## Inspector (1. September 2005)

Hi,

ist jetzt nur 'ne Vermutung, aber probier mal select:active. Funktioniert allerdings leider nicht mit IE. Laut CSS1 gibt es nur a:visited und a:link, beide ausdrücklich nur für Anker definiert. Nach CSS2 gibt es jetzt *:visited, *:active, *:hover und noch ein paar. Wobei hier nicht definiert wird, welche Elemente auf welche Weise einen dieser Zustände erreichen. So wäre ein select:visited zwar korrekt, würde aber keinen Sinn machen. Mozilla interpretiert das korrekt nach CSS2, der IE kennt zwar die neuen CSS2-Pseudoattribute ebenfalls, interpretiert sie aber nach CSS1, d.h. ausschließlich für Anker.


----------



## fly_singapore (18. Januar 2006)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem

Durch probieren bin ich ich zu einer Lösung mit unterschiedlichen Textfarben gekommen:


```
<select size="1" name="D1" style="color: #FF0000; font-weight:bold">
  <option style="color: #008000; font-weight:bold">Arcor</option>
  <option style="color: #ffeedd; font-weight:bold">HanseNet</option>
  <option>Debitel</option>
  </select></p>
```

Das ist zwar nur für die Textfarbe ansich.. aber es funktioniert zumindest


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials230755.html


----------

